# Finding Birds to Train With



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

I am curious where some of you get your birds for training? I'm having a difficult time finding someone online that has birds/eggs available.

I have quail wings and scent for training. However, I need to introduce Cash to live birds.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've typically used craigslist or gone through a NAVHDA club.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of the suppliers in Texas, ran out of birds in March. We had to have the last ones shipped in from Tennessee. 
I've put in a phone call to Top Flight in Columbus, but haven't heard back. Good chance they won't have birds till closer to September. 
You might try Walter, with Poetry Shooting club in Kaufman. I know he tries to keep birds for training.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I found a guy near by that raises homing pigeons. He will sell me the ones he thinks are "too dumb to make it home" for $2 a piece. Just another avenue you could try.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

But ultimately I have decided to join the local NAVHDA chapter. They have access to birds and launchers.

I hope to learn how to teach Miko. That is my ultimate goal this summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

texasred said:


> Most of the suppliers in Texas, ran out of birds in March. We had to have the last ones shipped in from Tennessee.
> I've put in a phone call to Top Flight in Columbus, but haven't heard back. Good chance they won't have birds till closer to September.
> You might try Walter, with Poetry Shooting club in Kaufman. I know he tries to keep birds for training.


I've already reached out to him. He's only about 30 mins from my house. When I spoke to him a week ago he only had a handful of pigeons left and they are homing pigeons. So, he doesn't allow shooting. He said he would help me, I just need to set up a time with him. Cash is coming up on 8 months and I need to get him going on birds. I feel like it's already too late, but I got him to hunt with. So, I must see what he can do!


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, I've noticed everyone in Texas has run out of birds(quail). I even looked into getting eggs to hatch on my own. You can usually get 50 eggs for nothing compared to buying flighty birds and that would yield me plenty to train within a few months. I don't plan to hunt him this year because I don't think he'll be ready no matter what kind of training I give him. He may know what to do, but he'll lack discipline. Aside from that, nobody even has pigeons.

I've quickly looked at Craigslist, but didn't find anything. Though, I didn't really look hard enough or for that long.

I'll look into NAVHDA. I'm already on their mailing list and all of the meets they have are far from me. So, I've hesitated to join.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's not to old, but you sure don't want to put it off much longer.
You might resort to catching pigeons under the bridges at night.
You scope out the places during the day. Add a extension pole to a fishing net, and take a flashlight. Catch them while they are roosting.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice, I may have to try that. 

Really, I just need the birds. My brother-in-law has about 5 acres I can use. Next to him is 115 acres we have access to. So, the only things I really need it the birds.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Found birds in Garland Texas, if your still looking. It's on the Wild bird hunters Facebook page. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1183038641744955/permalink/1710680565647424/


----------

